# Sheraton Desert Oasis Room Request/Map



## Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

To all Desert Oasis owners:

Can you request a specific unit location at this resort, and, if so, what should one ask for?  From what I've read elsewhere, many of the rooms don't have much of a view.  Does anyone know if owners at other Sheraton properties are given priority consideration of their requests?   

Would anyone have a map of this resort that they would be willing to share with me?  

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2006)

Betty said:
			
		

> To all Desert Oasis owners:
> 
> Can you request a specific unit location at this resort, and, if so, what should one ask for?  From what I've read elsewhere, many of the rooms don't have much of a view.  Does anyone know if owners at other Sheraton properties are given priority consideration of their requests?
> 
> ...



There is a map of the property on their webpage. SDO

If you are traveling without children, I would recommend that you ask for a view of the quiet pool (adults only pool.)  This resort is in the city, so there aren't really any views outside the resort.  SVO members are given some priority.  Elite Owners and owners at the particular property have (in theory) higher priority and then owners from other SVO properties.


----------



## Betty (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you, Denise.  I found the resort map on the SDO website as you mentioned.  And thanks to your suggestion, we are going to request a unit overlooking the quiet pool.  How large is this pool in comparison to the larger, main pool?  Does it have any shaded areas similar to the larger pool?  Since we'll be there in mid-February, we may not need to worry about swimming anyway, since I think it may be a little too cool for my liking even though the pools are heated.  Are all of the buildings only two stories high?  Should we request a second floor unit?  Thanks for answering more of my questions.

Betty


----------



## myip (Jan 23, 2006)

Betty said:
			
		

> Thank you, Denise.  I found the resort map on the SDO website as you mentioned.  And thanks to your suggestion, we are going to request a unit overlooking the quiet pool.  How large is this pool in comparison to the larger, main pool?  Does it have any shaded areas similar to the larger pool?  Since we'll be there in mid-February, we may not need to worry about swimming anyway, since I think it may be a little too cool for my liking even though the pools are heated.  Are all of the buildings only two stories high?  Should we request a second floor unit?  Thanks for answering more of my questions.
> 
> Betty


The quiet pool is about 1/4 size of the main pool.  It is in the shaded area.  It doesn't matter which unit you get except you should ask for top floor so you don't have to listen to hot tub running and flushing toliet.  The pool is heated very nicely.  We went into the pool 4 times during the Christmas/New Year break.  Also, this resort doesn't have midweek cleaning.


----------

